# Price check on a Trane XR16 split unit



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

can't comment on price not being in florida and not selling equipment;you may want to look at a 14 seer with ecm blower which makes it 15 -> minimal difference in energy consumption but a much lower price. 

You'll knock at least $500, maybe even 1000 off the purchase price.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

New air handler? If so, that would seem reasonable for where I live for a Trane. (Ontario) this is especially true for a business as opposed to a guy doing it on the side. Although, like user mentioned, there are cheaper options. 

No matter what, make sure you register your warranty. I just had one customer lose a trane compressor a month out of warranty. (they only got 1 year) 

Cheers!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds a bit low for Florida due to some of their codes.

The current XR16 is the old XR15 relabeled, because most of the old XR15 SEER line reached 16. When Trane relabeled them, they didn't increase the price of them. So basically, your getting a better deal now, then you would have 3 years ago, if they had priced out the 16 SEER line of that time period.

And you have York, Carrier, Lennox, and Rheem to thank for that.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

still lots of $$$$ - paying for a brand name.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not a definitive answer but a buddy just had his HVAC replaced here with a Bryant "preferred" 3 ton 16 SEER condenser, coil, and 80% gas furnace for $5500. This is a fairly high cost area in MD near Washington DC so this was a decent price IMO. Trane always seems to be higher than other name brands.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

How well is the unit being installed? Load calculation being done? Permits pulled? Installer registering the equipment for you? Offering extended warranty or service plans? 
I'd gladly pay $8,000 for a good install rather then $4,000 for a questionable one.


----------



## CDH (Aug 8, 2009)

I have known the family that owns the A/C business for years and I am sure that I can get another brand cheaper but they sell and service trane and they have always been good to me, such as when they came out to give me an estimate the other day they put Freon in my old unit and cleaned the coils to get me back going and didn't charge me a penny, so even though it doesn't have to be a Trane in my mind to be a good unit I know I will get good service from them for years to come. They also offered me a Trane XR15 for $5100.00 and that price includes replacing everything but the ductwork, I'm leaning towards the XR15 for $1000.00 less, and these units are heat pumps.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

In Florida, I think you'll be better off with the XR16. Cheaper for your cooling bill. And as I recall, better heating performance then the current XR15.

I'm guessing your in an area in Florida that uses cooling about 8 months of the year.


----------

